# Hệ thống cơ khí > Dụng cụ cắt gọt >  máy làm tranh gỗ khắc , tranh gỗ để bàn

## qua tang cao cap

mình muốn mua cái máy để làm *tranh gỗ khắc*, *tranh gỗ để bàn* chủ yếu làm quà tặng nhỏ, lẻ, không biết loại máy nào là phù hợp và cần bao nhiêu tiền để đầu tư máy, nên nhờ ae tư vấn hộ.

----------


## thucncvt

> mình muốn mua cái máy để làm *tranh gỗ khắc*, *tranh gỗ để bàn* chủ yếu làm quà tặng nhỏ, lẻ, không biết loại máy nào là phù hợp và cần bao nhiêu tiền để đầu tư máy, nên nhờ ae tư vấn hộ.


Đây bạn bên mình có máy khắc làm tranh này ,bạn tham khảo nhé
http://www.thucnclaser.com/may-khac-laser/

----------


## tieuky

Cái hình máy khắc larser thì phải
Khoan vai trieu

----------


## biết tuốt

bác liên hệ mấy bác trên đây hay làm lazer , mấy triệu dùng diode không bền đâu , làm ăn dùng máy lớn chút

----------


## HĐình Tâm

e cũng ở đây hóng các bác phần mềm cho máy này....

----------


## khangscc

Phần mềm khắc 8bit thì phải mua mấy cụ ơi, tầm 500k cho một board nano + pm kèm theo, còn 1bit thì benbox là lựa chọn tuyệt vời.
Bác chủ cần thì em nhượng lại nguyên bộ của em ht 20x30 đầu laser 2w, driver + nguồn + pm bản quyền khắc 8bit, về cắm là chạy. máy full nhôm cứng cáp chứ không phải mica nhé, giá tham khảo 5tr

----------


## CKD

Quả thật thì nghiên cứu chơi chơi, hoặc giã chi phí rất eo hẹp thì mới lựa chọn giải pháp bán chuyên Arduino + diod laser.
Chứ muốn kinh foanh thì CO2 vẫn là rẻ nhất. Một bộ kit CO2 chỉ tầm <12tr, một con máy chắc tầm 20tr hoặc hơn cho khổ 3x4 hay 4x6 gì đó.

Lợi điểm của CÒ là tốc độ cao hơn con diode bé teo kia.

----------


## nnk

làm chơi cho vui thì mua máy xài laser diode, còn làm kiếm cơm thì bèo lắm là 1 con CO2 loại giá rẻ 13tr - 15tr, sang chảnh thì làm con quét tia CO2 68tr chứ diode mà khắc hình kiểu này vừa chậm lại vừa mau hư do quá nhiệt

----------

